# Looking for a Diver to help recover a lost rod/reel.



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblFullMessage>If there are any diverswho would like to retrieve my lost fishing rod, I would be willing to share some reward money for their efforts and it's safe return, or barter for a dive/fishing trip on my boat. PM me and we can talk about some of the details!!! The rod was taken overboard by a remora in 80ft of water at a public nearshore wreck 4 miles off the beach. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Fishindaddy (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd like to go diving to help on Saturday. Is there anyone that wants to be a buddy? If so PM or email me.

Thanks,

Stacy


----------



## Fishindaddy (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry, I should've added. I'm not sure if the rod and reel will be good. You may want to check with a couple of tackle places to see if it's even worth the effort.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

i will be willing to go if nothing else shows up for me i am looking for someone to go diving with this weekend


----------

